# Panasonic Fz20 2gb Sd Cards...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a problem with a new 2GB card in my FZ20; works fine for jpegs but corrupts .tiffs. Works fine in another camera.

I believe it may be a mismatch - that the camera is too old to read/write to/from a 2GB card, and/or that the new card is too fast.

Can anybody confirm either issue?

Cheers.

(Oh yes, ebuyer for SD cards!)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I can't confirm it, but, assuming that the FZ20 writes tiff images to other cards sans problems, I'd say that 'old' camera/too-big card is the most likely explanation. How old is the FZ20?

'Too fast' shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I can't confirm it, but, assuming that the FZ20 writes tiff images to other cards sans problems, I'd say that 'old' camera/too-big card is the most likely explanation. How old is the FZ20?
> 
> 'Too fast' shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks for your help; as I suspected. The camera's 18 months old - vintage by digital standards!

Off the Canaries tomorrow for the New Year: I'll take my Rolleiflex and my Nikon F! With Chinese film.....


----------

